# Company Says Its Drones Will Plant 1B Trees by 2028



## Robert59 (May 22, 2020)

Canadians say their tech can plant trees 10 times faster than humans 

https://www.newser.com/story/291209/company-says-its-drones-will-plant-1b-trees-by-2028.html


----------



## treeguy64 (May 22, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Canadians say their tech can plant trees 10 times faster than humans
> 
> https://www.newser.com/story/291209/company-says-its-drones-will-plant-1b-trees-by-2028.html


Pff! Pretty fantastic claims in the article. I'll believe it when I see it.......


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 22, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> ...tech can plant trees 10 times faster than humans...


I would like to see this drone in action and know more about the technology - I can see how useful it would be for more challenging environments.  I found this:  https://www.boldbusiness.com/transportation/tree-planting-drones/

Okay, now I am a believer in the potential to offset deforestation and global climate change!  

​
*"How Does the Tree-Planting Drone Works?*
The introduction of the tree-planting drones has definitely turned heads. And a lot of people and businesses want to know more, like how it works? The tree-planting activity of the drones is separated into two stages; surveying and planting.

*SURVEYING*
BioCarbon Engineering has a surveying drone that can fly over the desired planting area in order to scan the terrain. The surveying drones will map the area’s soil type, topology, moisture, composition, and physical obstructions. Surveying is going to help BioCarbon Engineering to know what seed to plant.

*PLANTING*
The tree-planting drones then do the job. They fly autonomously over the surveyed area and plant the biodegradable seedpods.

The planting process can be done in two ways. Drones could either shoot one seedpod into the ground every six seconds or they could sprinkle the seedpods in different directions in order for them to have a natural regrowth.

A tree-planting drone can have at least 300 seedpods and it can also cover one hectare for as fast as 18 minutes. This process will surely help the farmers in the society and so is the environment.

*Tree-Planting Drones Are Tested and Proven*
Since 2015, BioCarbon Engineering has been doing its best to serve the community. It first used the tree-planting drone technology in a program in Myanmar last September 2017. The British startup worked together with the Worldview International Foundation, a nonprofit company that guides local tree-planting projects.

Both companies were able to plant Mangrove trees in an area of 750 hectares. The tree-planting drones have also covered another 250 hectares with 1 million additional trees.

BioCarbon Engineering has also tested their tree-planting drone activity in Australia and U.K. The tests were both deemed successful."


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 22, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Canadians say their tech can plant trees 10 times faster than humans
> 
> https://www.newser.com/story/291209/company-says-its-drones-will-plant-1b-trees-by-2028.html


Good to see! I hope it proves to be a win.

Always so encouraging to hear of new and innovative advances.

Thanks for the post, Robert.


----------



## Don M. (May 22, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Canadians say their tech can plant trees 10 times faster than humans



Interesting concept....and increasingly important.  Trees and other major forms of vegetation have kept the planets atmosphere clean for millions of years...with only major volcanic eruptions temporarily fouling the air.  However, with the huge increases in human generated pollution, in the past couple of centuries, And the ravaging of areas like the Amazon rainforest, we are facing a serious risk of creating environmental problems that will prove devastating if action isn't taken to reverse these trends.  

When forest fires burn major areas, this looks like a good technique for re-seeding those areas....I hope it works.  The combination of Climate Change and increasing human population is going to create some serious problems for our future generations.  Anyone who cares what kind of life our great grandkids, and beyond, might face, should be supportive of measures we can take, now, to insure that they don't have to deal with such a crisis.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Interesting concept....and increasingly important.  Trees and other major forms of vegetation have kept the planets atmosphere clean for millions of years...with only major volcanic eruptions temporarily fouling the air.  However, with the huge increases in human generated pollution, in the past couple of centuries, And the ravaging of areas like the Amazon rainforest, we are facing a serious risk of creating environmental problems that will prove devastating if action isn't taken to reverse these trends.
> 
> When forest fires burn major areas, this looks like a good technique for re-seeding those areas....I hope it works.  The combination of Climate Change and increasing human population is going to create some serious problems for our future generations.  Anyone who cares what kind of life our great grandkids, and beyond, might face, should be supportive of measures we can take, now, to insure that they don't have to deal with such a crisis.


Well said, Don.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Interesting concept....and increasingly important.  Trees and other major forms of vegetation have kept the planets atmosphere clean for millions of years...with only major volcanic eruptions temporarily fouling the air.  However, with the huge increases in human generated pollution, in the past couple of centuries, And the ravaging of areas like the Amazon rainforest, we are facing a serious risk of creating environmental problems that will prove devastating if action isn't taken to reverse these trends.
> 
> When forest fires burn major areas, this looks like a good technique for re-seeding those areas....I hope it works.  The combination of Climate Change and increasing human population is going to create some serious problems for our future generations.  Anyone who cares what kind of life our great grandkids, and beyond, might face, should be supportive of measures we can take, now, to insure that they don't have to deal with such a crisis.


Absolutely true and well-said!  Unfortunately, as far as the Amazon deforestation goes, this technology will probably be banned in the name of the almighty buck.  It really is short-sighted and potentially devastating to the planet.  /-;


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2020)

I hope it gets done.  Sounds good.


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2020)

This is the first I have heard of it in Australia. I will try to find out more about the trial done here.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 25, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> This is the first I have heard of it in Australia. I will try to find out more about the trial done here.


That would be greatly appreciated!  Please post updates if you are able to find additional info on tree-planting efforts using drones!


----------



## Warrigal (May 25, 2020)

I found a reference to drones being trialled to restore land after open cut mining in New South Wales, near Dungog.


> *Tree planting with drones already in Australia*
> 19 October 2017
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> I found a reference to drones being trialled to restore land after open cut mining in New South Wales, near Dungog.



Thanks, Warrigal!  That's great news!  I don't really see how this mitigation effort to reduce carbon emissions by reforestation _can't_ help.  It is (according to your link) the most efficient and _economical _method.

It always awes me when I hear of forest fires devastating hundreds of thousands of acres in California.  Those are numbers that I can't even wrap my head around.  I liked this reference from your link:  “(Worldwise) Trees are being lost at the rate of about a football field a second,” said David Skole, professor of forestry at Michigan State University. “If you’re watching the Michigan Wolverines play Michigan State and they go into overtime, every time the clock ticks down, a forest the size of that field disappears.”  - That is something that I _can_ grasp!


----------



## bingo (May 26, 2020)

i'd like to have one that cleans my house


----------

